# An end to rodeo!



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

After unknowingly watching a video on the internet tonight that did not warn of the graphic footage i was sickened by the injuries a poor horse suffered at the horns of a bull in a rodeo, the poor horse had a horrible death infront of a packed stadium.. I do-not blame the bull, I blame the people that run these events, its just sickening to think people can sit with their pop corn and coke and enjoy watching this. I think it should be banned! And in another event these idiots thought it would be funny to drag 8 two /three month old foals away from their mothers and take them to the other end of the field and see which could get back to her the quickest! 
Id love to hear your thoughts/opinions on this subject...


----------



## PoofyPony (Sep 15, 2011)

Dear lord... don't believe everything on the internet!

I've worked at rodeos (mostly sorting the breakaway, tie down, and bull dogging steers), and I can tell you almost everything 'cruel' you see on youtube is a load of ****. Most of the stuff that you see as being 'cruel' is from backyard rodeos, or illiegal ones. And I can tell you, in any official rodeo out there if anything nasty happens, there are huge consequences and the cowboys (or girls) won't hear the end of it. 

PETA and SHARK try to scare the crap out of people, and most of the people who support those organizations are 12 year old girls who don't know any better. PETA and SHARK have done wayyyy more harm then good in the long run.

Yes, bad stuff does happen! But guess what? It is rare for it to happen. No one enjoys a horse being gouged by a bull...... no one enjoys seeing a steer's neck broke in two because some idiot cowboy close lined the poor thing too hard....


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know what rodeo your watching, but I've never seen an "event" that takes foals from their dams and "races" them. I've never seen foals anywhere in the rodeo circuit. There's no need for them. If a mare has a foal on her side, chances are, she's not in a rodeo somewhere. 

I'd be interested to know which country this rodeo was in. Like PoofyPony said, it was probably some form of a backyard rodeo.

GOOD rodeo's take care of their stock. Just like good horse owners.

There's always going to be bad rodeos, just like there are bad horse owners. People trying to make a buck.

Don't believe everything you see online.

I support rodeo.


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

What poofypony said.

The occasional injury does happen, but that's true in any equine sport. If we shut down an entire discipline each time a horse got hurt, we would not have a horse industry. Should we ban the olympics just because people occasionally get hurt in them?


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't believe everything you see and hear. You are allowed to form your own opinion on matters.

I have never seen a foal at a rodeo. As many rodeos as I've been to I've never seen an animal get killed, seen alot of cowboys get hurt. It is a rare event. Every sport is dangerous and has risks, the good rodeos have well taken care of stock and run very smooth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree with above posts. Also, the livestock there are the owners' LIVELIHOOD why would they purpously injure, or put their animals in harms way that is how they make money to support their families.

Don't just accuse someone of something because you saw it on the internet, or when you have not done the full research on the subject.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah some things can be catastrophic but rodeos arent abusive. the commities and such take great precautions to protect their animals and do whatever they can to make it safe for animals and humans alike. those videos you see of those events arent even legal events. they would not be allowed in the big rodeos. 
the rough stock and such in the rodeos are worth 5 or six figures alot of the time and theyre not gonna jeopordize that kind of investment. they take really good care of their livestock.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

you say you saw a horse get gored by a bull? well the big rodeos (really any legal rodeo) will file down a bulls horns so they cannot cause such harm or they will wrap the horns occasionally. they do not allow the bulls to have the sharp pointy horns just for such reasons. and certain events like with the foals are outlawed.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I would suggest avoiding the nasty videos online. First off, look at the odds: That particular video is very popular. But that ONE RODEO out of THOUSANDS or rodeos, ONE horse out of THOUSANDS of horses. Honestly I have seen some horrific things from any sort of show. I saw horses coming out of the warmup pen at a dressage show with sides dripping blood from spurs. Does that mean I hate dressage? No, I think it is a beautiful sport.

There are screw cases in every discipline.People just have a tendency to only see the bad an none of the good. 

Watch any REAL pro rodeo. The bucking straps are lined with fleece for christ's sake.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

sorrel horse is right.
like i said.... one bucking horse at the NFR can be worth $50,000 or more.
one bronc mare cracked her cannon bone and they spent thousands of dollars to get her fixed up and then retired her to breeding. they take very good care of their stock....they arent just thrown away these animals are specifically bred for it.....do some research before you judge too much


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Legitimate rodeos follow the rules and make sure all the animals are humanely treated. I know an awesome horseman who's involved in rodeos, particularly bucking horses. One of his buddies (a stock contractor) recently sold a bucking stallion for $200,000. Do you really think his owner is going to let him get hurt? 

Rodeo animals aren't cheap. The horses are particularly pricey because it takes so long to get them trained. Their owners tend to be very protective of them, and if something does happen, it's a freak accident. Which is a rare occasion. 

You shouldn't believe everything you watch on Youtube.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you don't like rodeo then don't watch it. Don't support it and don't visit those businesses that support it. That is your right. It is NOT your right to tell me what I can support or participate in. Try a little tolerance and repect the opinions of others as well as your own. You may also want to try looking at both sides of ANY argument and ask yourself what the objective facts tell you.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have watched Rodeos most of my life
Sure there are accidents but accidents happen in all 
sports and these rodeo animals are very valuable and
therefore well cared for

Remember Eric Lamaze and Hickstead , the beautiful stallion 
had a heart attack after clearing a rail, and died on the spot

The rodeo you were watching was more likely an unsantioned event with 
no rules


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

I didnt realise until now that rodeo horses/cattle are that valuable i just assumed they picked something up from the knackery and put some buck straps on it. 

Thankyou for informing me


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

It sounds to me as though you are watching video of a non-standard/sanctioned event - which I highly suspect is taking place in a different culture/country -- and that you have been lead astray because you chose to take everything at face value and accept what you were told by this video vs. actually learning about the subject before passing judgement.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

In Rodeo/Ranch life the livestock (horses, cattle, goats, sheep, whatever it may be) are our livelihood. If we lose them it is a severe lose. At real rodeos if a horse is anywhere close to getting hurt by a bull the rider gets it out and the OTHER pick-up man gets a rope on the bull NO ONE just stands there and watches. Yes occasionally bad things happen at rodeos, to stock and more often the competitors. 

The fact is there is no more of a percentage to how many animals (especially horses) get hurt in rodeos as to ho many horses break their leg and get put down or even more so break their necks in steeplechases or cross country. Let us not forget the horses who's riders think they are just there to win them awards and work/push them until they collapse of fatigue or a burst heart. 

Until you have been part of the sport and seen how much it really means then please do not accuse the people in it to be abusive or nonchalant about how serious the dangers are.

And our animals are as protective of us as we are of them. For instance the other day I was walking my, then limping, horse in from the pasture to tend to him when an older mean mare tried to kick me for having him in "her pasture" He stepped in between us and pinned his ears but did nothing that might end up getting me hurt and as soon as I could I got her away so she couldn't kick at him anymore.

Animals are unpredictable and will injure one another that is part of the circle of life but we do not easily stand idly by and watch our animals get slaughtered by another. Chances are it was a "killer" bull to start with and a bunch of amateurs got the bright idea to try to ride him. It would never happen in an organized rodeo or on a working ranch.


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

Iam great supporter in the fact that everyones intitled to their own opinion and rightly so, so I fully appericate everyones comments and Iam not going to say that anyone is right or wrong. This thread is my own personal opinion. I am from Ireland and I have never witnessed a rodeo and to be honest I dont really want to, whether they follow strict rules or not, Its just not my thing. Yes the video I watched was on youtube and Iam sure everyone of you have watched a video on youtube and have had an opinion afterwards and my opinion was that it was sick!
The video was posted by "Show Animals Respect and Kindness Foundation" And was at the Cheyenne Frontier Days Rodeo USA 2011... Entertainers who performed at the cruel and deadly Cheyenne Frontier Days Rodeo include Taylor Swift, Kellie Pickler, Kenny Chesney and 3 Doors Down, sponsors for this legal event were Coca-Cola, Dodge automobiles, Bank of the West, and Southwest Airlines... All this information was on a flyer on the internet from the Cheyenne Rodeo assocation. 

Iam not going to tag the video beacuse it is horrific, Iam so mad at myself that I even saw it.. And for yous who wrote basically if am not into rodeo/dont like it to not watch these type of videos ..I only watched it because a friend is doing a write up on horse cruelty and doesnt have access to a computer so we were doing some research on youtube together. 

For yous who want to know the horse got its cuts ripped out, the bull appeared to have foamy things on its horns and it had several ropes around its neck. The "cowboys" did their best to get the horse away from the bull but the damage was done. Even if the bull had his horns shaved down the sheer weight of a fully grown bull would rip anyone apart. There appeared to be several vets there and the vet truck and trailer was in the arena within seconds but there was nothing they could do for the poor horse.

The event with the foals I mentioned took part at the same rodeo, It appeared to be on a very professional looking race track, there was a packed statium and tv cameras everywhere. One of the foals got so distressed that it ran straight into the track fence and nearly knocked itself out. Even the commentor seemed disgusted. 

Sorry for going on but there was a fair few comments saying I should have done my research before posting. Iv been around horses my whole life, competing at a bit of everything mainly showjumping and yes of course I have seen terrible injuries to horses and riders, Iv suffered plenly myself. But I think if I had to chose I rather be in the ring jumping a course of fences that if you do hit them theyl fall rather then been in a ring with a bull that could rip you and your horse to pieces. And whether you support rodeo or not I dont think you could disagree with me that that is very possible... Think of it this way would YOU want to be a horse in an arena that you had no quick escape from with a bull nearly twice your weight with horns charging at you?? I doubt it.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Derry girl said:


> For yous who want to know the horse got its cuts ripped out, the bull appeared to have foamy things on its horns and it had several ropes around its neck. The "cowboys" did their best to get the horse away from the bull but the damage was done. Even if the bull had his horns shaved down the sheer weight of a fully grown bull would rip anyone apart. There appeared to be several vets there and the vet truck and trailer was in the arena within seconds but there was nothing they could do for the poor horse.
> 
> 
> Sorry for going on but there was a fair few comments saying I should have done my research before posting. Iv been around horses my whole life, competing at a bit of everything mainly showjumping and yes of course I have seen terrible injuries to horses and riders, Iv suffered plenly myself. But I think if I had to chose I rather be in the ring jumping a course of fences that if you do hit them theyl fall rather then been in a ring with a bull that could rip you and your horse to pieces. And whether you support rodeo or not I dont think you could disagree with me that that is very possible... Think of it this way would YOU want to be a horse in an arena that you had no quick escape from with a bull nearly twice your weight with horns charging at you?? I doubt it.


My husband worked for a rodeo company. He was a pick up man, also the same guys who rope the bulls if they can't find the out gate. First of all, if the bull just had "foamy thing" on his horns it wasn't at a sanctioned event. The bulls are required to have their horns tipped. Not only do they require this for the saftey of the people handling them but also so they are not a hazard to each other. Bucking stock are worth a lot of money...especialy since they are only required to work for 8 seconds at the most, a couple times week.
Also the bull obviously wasn't trained and like someone said above, decided to take someones bad bull to a backyard rodeo. Bulls hunt for the out gate, they know their job and know that once the whistle blows they go out the gate to the stripping chute, to have their flanks undone, then they are done for the night. The only time a bull gets roped is because he can't find the gate because arenas are setup different so he is roped to lead him to the gate. The flank straps actually don't cause the animals to buck but to make them kick out harder. They are bred to buck and trained to buck with a rider. They do not use a electric prod. They use a rc dummy that is strapped on like a rider. They let him out of the chute when he makes a couple of good bucks they hit the botton and the dummy comes off. It teaches the bull or horse that once he bucks off his rider he is done working. The animals are treated very well. If the animal is crippled or lame he can not compete, the stock contractor doesn't get paid. It is in his best interest to make sure his animals are healthy, happy and love their job. This also goes for the pickup horses, they are invaluable. A good pickup horse is worth his weight in gold and a good pickup man would not put his horse in a position to have him injured. 

I wish you would post the link to the video so I could help clarify what was going on. I have watched videos posted by that same organization. Videos on subjects that I would consider myself knowledgeable in and the commentator was truthful about what was going on in video.


And for the comment about being around bulls....I do it on a regular basis. Mama cows are way meaner than bulls especially when they are sick or have a new calf. Bulls are very lazy by nature, and just don't to be bothered. More cows have attempted to hurt me than bulls. But hey, someone has to do it, where do you think them hamburgers come from?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

Is it the strawberry fudge video??or is there a new one?? It is pretty ugly video if so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I wish you would post the link to the video so I could help clarify what was going on. I have watched videos posted by that same organization. Videos on subjects that I would consider myself knowledgeable in and the commentator was truthful about what was going on in video.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*untruthful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

Nevermind I just answered my own question. Ur talk about a horse that was stabbed by horns! Don't even wanna see it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Nuala said:


> The fact is there is no more of a percentage to how many animals (especially horses) get hurt in rodeos as to ho many horses break their leg and get put down or even more so break their necks in steeplechases or cross country..


You're probably right about that.




Nuala said:


> Let us not forget the horses who's riders think they are just there to win them awards and work/push them until they collapse of fatigue or a burst heart.


If that's a cheap shot against Eric Lamaze, then it is totally uncalled for. Otherwise, it's a generalization that doesn't help any argument.


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

andimax said:


> Is it the strawberry fudge video??or is there a new one?? It is pretty ugly video if so.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thankyou! Finally someone can see my point! There are several of the same accident, you can see it from different angles, unfortunalty I saw the worst one last otherwise I would have quickly hit the x button!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Derry girl said:


> Thankyou! Finally someone can see my point! There are several of the same accident, you can see it from different angles, unfortunalty I saw the worst one last otherwise I would have quickly hit the x button!


If your point is that there is animal cruelty in the world, you win the internet.

if your point that rodeo is a cruel, inhumane bloodsport, then you have NO point.

We've already covered the reasons why.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

1 - Riders in a rodeo get hurt more often than the stock does.

2 - Not everyone with a bull keeps them in a small pasture. The US is not Ireland.

3 - The foals run like idiots. So does my 11 year old gelding when I take my mare away from the corral. He may some day injure himself from worry when separated...oh well. I don't own horses just to leave them always together._"*Fact:* The animal injury rate in rodeo is extremely low, less than five-hundredths of one percent (0.0004). The findings are based on a recent PRCA survey involving 75,472 animal exposures, 194 rodeo performances and 78 sections of slack (qualifying). Veterinarians conducting the survey reported 28 injuries, mostly minor."_​Cheyenne Frontier Days_"Below was a survey done to see how many rodeo animals were injured. This survey includes the bucking bulls, broncs, roping calves, steers, and all animals used in the events. This is the largest survey of rodeo animals done, from one 1999 rodeo and fifty-six 2000 rodeos. As with the last survey done, the injury rate was very low- indicating that rodeo animals are well cared for and the PRCA's welfare rules have been effective. Out of 17,743 animals, only 38 showed injuries ( which is .00052 percent)...__"_​http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/info/rodeoinjuries.htmlAnother 

"CHEYENNE -- A horse that was removed from the Frontier Park Arena during Sunday's Cheyenne Frontier Days Rodeo performance has died.

Strawberry Fudge, a 4-year-old mare owned by the Vold Rodeo Company, fell to the arena floor on its right side shortly after leaving the chute. Rookie saddle bronc rider Brett Olive of Ford, Kan., was pinned underneath the horse until on-site veterinarians positioned the horse to load it in the arena's animal ambulance...

...The most serious injury of the afternoon happened to bareback rider Lee Cherry of Buna, Texas. Cherry's left arm got hung up in his rigging after being thrown by Harry Vold's Blizzard. The horse dragged Cherry around the arena before it was finally corralled and Cherry was released."

Horse dies at CFD - Wyoming Tribune Eagle Online


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

Derry girl said:


> Thankyou! Finally someone can see my point! There are several of the same accident, you can see it from different angles, unfortunalty I saw the worst one last otherwise I would have quickly hit the x button!


I think the word "accident" is key here. Accidents can happen any time animals are involved but do not necessarily denote cruelty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Derry girl said:


> *...*Iam [sic] going by what I see and read on the internet...


That is a habit that needs changing...


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

2* - Not everyone with a bull keeps them in a small pasture. The US is not Ireland.*

I dont see what your getting at here.. are you implying that people in Ireland keep their bulls in a small pasture/field? 

3* - The foals run like idiots. So does my 11 year old gelding when I take my mare away from the corral. He may some day injure himself from worry when separated...oh well. I don't own horses just to leave them always together.*

So do you agree with the hungry foals been dragged away from the mares so people can put bets onto which will get back the quickest for "mothers milk" as they put it..


*Cheyenne Frontier Days*
*"Below was a survey done to see how many rodeo animals were injured. This survey includes the bucking bulls, broncs, roping calves, steers, and all animals used in the events. This is the largest survey of rodeo animals done, from one 1999 rodeo and fifty-six 2000 rodeos. As with the last survey done, the injury rate was very low- indicating that rodeo animals are well cared for and the PRCA's welfare rules have been effective. Out of 17,743 animals, only 38 showed injuries ( which is .00052 percent)..."*​ And you know why these numbers are so low, because the animal charity that posted the video said the rodeo association only realised numbers on a fraction of the injuries that the horses and bulls suffered. And if you dont agree with this dont be giving out to me write to the animal charity.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Your entire opinion, including your opinion that rodeos should be banned, is based on ignorance.

You should apologize because your broad, ignorant comments and opinion about rodeo have the effect of painting legitimate rodeo, their participants, and their fans as bloodthirsty animal abusers. Now THAT is rude and offensive to me.

I don't care if you do not like rodeo. I do have a problem when you call for its prohibition based on some stupid video on the internet. 

It is clear you are not used to having your opinions and statements challenged and taken to task when they are based on lack of knowledge.


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

_


bsms said:



That is a habit that needs changing...

Click to expand...

_ 
Well this is a website with videos/pictures/topics etc that you have an opinion on so should that change.?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

> Strawberry Fudge, a 4-year-old mare owned by the Vold Rodeo Company, fell to the arena floor on its right side shortly after leaving the chute. Rookie saddle bronc rider Brett Olive of Ford, Kan., was pinned underneath the horse until on-site veterinarians positioned the horse to load it in the arena's animal ambulance...


I'm confused. The horse that died was a saddle bronc horse? How was a bull in with a saddle bronc horse?


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Derry girl said:


> Well this is a website with videos/pictures/topics etc that you have an opinion on so should that change.?


What needs to to change is your habit of forming opinions based on unverifiable information.

That is if you ever expect to be taken seriously by others.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Derry girl said:


> ...I dont see what your getting at here.. are you implying that people in Ireland keep their bulls in a small pasture/field?...


I doubt the Irish have as much need of horses to work stock as Americans do. It is a bit smaller than the western USA.












Derry girl said:


> ...So do you agree with the hungry foals been dragged away from the mares so people can put bets onto which will get back the quickest for "mothers milk" as they put it..


I don't see much harm in it. What is cruel about a foal running to momma?



Derry girl said:


> ..And you know why these numbers are so low, because the animal charity that posted the video said the rodeo association only realised numbers on a fraction of the injuries that the horses and bulls suffered. And if you dont agree with this dont be giving out to me write to the animal charity.


I think the 'animal charity' is one of those bogus animal rights BS groups that would like to see horse & dog ownership banned. I think they prey off of those who get their information from the Internet and accept it without question. I think the idea that a bucking horse in a rodeo has a cruel or harsh life laughable.

I think it is extremely rare for a rodeo horse to be gored by a bull, which is why I could only find two references to such an event in hundreds of Google hits. I think the idea that those who go to rodeos go for the joy of watching horses be gored - "its just sickening to think people can sit with their pop corn and coke and enjoy watching this" - as insulting as it is stupid. 

I think this:



Derry girl said:


> *...*And I didnt make any claims or having an extensive knowledge of rodeo, I clearly said that I havent witnessed one, Iam going by what I see and read on the internet...


speaks volumes.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I'm confused. The horse that died was a saddle bronc horse? How was a bull in with a saddle bronc horse?


The video the OP saw was one of a horse gored (either one of the ones floating around about a horse disemboweled while bull fighting, or the one that is out there of the high school rodeo horse that was gored).


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Derry girl said:


> ...Well this is a website with videos/pictures/topics etc that you have an opinion on so should that change.?


Most of my posts consist of personal experience. However, I would discourage everyone on this site from taking my posts as absolute truth. Fortunately, no one has shown an inclination to do so.


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

mildot said:


> Your entire opinion, including your opinion that rodeos should be banned, is based on ignorance.
> 
> You are most certainly entitled to your opinion.
> 
> ...


 

why would I be part of a fourm, why would I start a thread if I wasnt open to other peoples thoughts and opinions..?
And just beacuse I havent eperienced something infront of my eyes does that mean I am not intitled to am opinion? 
Iam not telling anyone what to do whether its support rodeo, par-take in it, protest against it, everyones got their own mind and will do as they please so all I was saying was that .. PERSONALLY I would not partake in it.. the same as i wouldnt partake in certain cross country events because if you hit one of them massive stone walls or a huge tree trunk your a goner! If you do, fair play to ye! your brave!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

_(I see everything has been touched base on)_

:wink:


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

Very good point, but if you read through my previous posts I did say that accidents can happen in any horsey discipline, Iv suffered myself


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

We have the 3 largest rodeo in Canada in my hometown 
the Famous Cloverdale Rodeo


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> We have the 3 largest rodeo in Canada in my hometown
> the Famous Cloverdale Rodeo



But are you for or against?? that is the question.

Coming from the UK I hadn't seen a real rodeo until we went to the USA on holiday, and I was actually very interested in how the stock behaved, Even the little calves that were being used for the tie down roping, once they were released they just jumped up and trotted off to the exit gate, looking as calm and relaxed as anything.

Sure there are accidents, mainly to the people involved it has to be said, but I don't see it as overly cruel. I have now been to many rodeos, both big and small, and have never witnessed in real life any animal at a rodeo who looks ill fed, poorly cared for or damaged. 

I support rodeo, it is reflective of life over here, work hard and play hard is how these great countries were founded.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I actually am going to say as well. You are basing your opinion on ONE animal welfare site. Maybe you should actually watch a Canadian or an American rodeo before you start throwing around your opinions? I can assure you no LEGAL rodeo is like that, they would be shut down if they were like that. What makes you actually think that was a legal rodeo? It's very easy to put a few words on the video to make people think it was legal rodeo. And also why do you think the foals racing was cruel? I personally do not see anything wrong with it other than the way you stated it. To say the foals were " dragged away" from their mother's sounds a little over dramatic. I suggest you do not jump to conclusions so fast, judging how you've only seen one rodeo that was made by an " animal welfare" company. Those people tend to only put the over dramatic, untrue opinions on those videos. Their objective was VERY much accomplished. They wanted to tug at heartstrings and make ALL rodeos look bad. You pretty much fell into their trap.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

First off your basing your ENTIRE OPINION on the Xheyenne rodeo. Tge cheyenne roeo is one id the BIGGEST rodeos in the US....Doesnt mean its the only one...did you look anywhere else beside there...doubt it..if tou had lloked at the NFR PBR, or even NHFR you would see that they so indepth about how much these animals are worth and how much they do to protect these abimals...yes a horse got gored at a rodeo...i work at my friends rancg in the summer and one od her stock got gored by a yearling steer. Not a bull....does yhat mean all ranching is inhumane and cruel? No. It means things happen and theres nothing you can so about it.

Do more research on more than ONE rodeo company and then come back and debate it. But continuing to plague the topic on one event ar obe rodeo proves nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I've seen the video you are talking about. I see nothing wrong with the foal race, there was a minor accident but did you also see how well the mares and foals were conditioned and taken care of. I also believe that they were not STARVED to make them run like that, they were just running to their mammas. Did you also notice how little of a distance those foals had to run, NOT VERY FAR! It wasn't like they were making them run a mile to the mares! These were highly trained professionals and those foals were probably worth a pretty penny.

I've seen tons of accidents happen to horses jumping and doing cross country... broken necks/legs/backs etc and watched as the horses were put down in front of the spectators - eating their popcorn and drinking sodas. Of course everyone feels TERRIBLE! The odds of a horse jumping and having an injury IMO are MUCH higher than one bucking or performing rodeo tasks. The stock eat better than the performers and are VERY well taken care of. Sure there are the exceptions, but where is that english video guys with the people shredding their horses mouths and charging them into fences, cropping the crap out of their horses faces in Europe... there are crazies everywhere...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Just out of interest







It is of course very dangerous to make up your mind about a sport as and diverse as rodeo on the strength of one video, as it is to dismiss riding and jumping with bits from the video I pasted.

Lets be 100% truthful and admit that each and every horse sport, no make that any sport that has animals in it there will be bad practice, it's just a case of looking for it. With the access we have to all sorts of images these days it's not surprising that it's the sensational videos that show the shocking that we find, because lets face it watching perfection for to long makes us bored or feel inadequate.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> But are you for or against?? that is the question.
> 
> Coming from the UK I hadn't seen a real rodeo until we went to the USA on holiday, and I was actually very interested in how the stock behaved, Even the little calves that were being used for the tie down roping, once they were released they just jumped up and trotted off to the exit gate, looking as calm and relaxed as anything.
> 
> ...


I support the rodeo all the way


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Derry girl said:


> Very good point, but if you read through my previous posts I did say that accidents can happen in any horsey discipline, Iv suffered myself


Then what, in particular, makes rodeo sooo much worse than other events:? ?

I grew up in rural Texas, I've lived my entire life in a ranching lifestyle around horses and cattle and I've been going to rodeos my entire life. I've seen _many_ more animals hurt severely just by acting a fool, loose, in their own pasture/paddock than I've _ever_ seen get even minorly hurt in a rodeo.

The main problem with those animal activist group videos is that they find the absolute worst of the worst of the worst and advertise that as commonplace. I would be very curious if any of the videos that they publish are actually taken at the places they claim they are taken at.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

As a non-American person I don't know about rodeo but I'm quite sure that accidents happen in every discipline and every continent. As to events, I'm also quite sure that proper events and bad events are organized in every sport, discipline and continent.

What I know is that here on HF we support rational and constructive discussion. There's nothing wrong with questioning, asking, critiquing or answering to that as far as it happens in good tone. We understand that some topics can cause more enthusiastic feelings but this thread has already been edited by moderators so please stay civil and avoid personal notes while answering.

Thank you,
Horseforum.com Team


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Golden that was part of the video I was talking about... Did you notice in the end how the "good Guys" were cantering their horse down the pavement? Even if it wasn't shod that horse could have a TERRIBLE accident slipping. I wouldn't canter or gallop my horse on pavement EVER. It's all just perspective.


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

Videos like this are usually propaganda (sp?) From animal rights groups such as peta. It does not reflect the true nature of the sport. I think getting educated before you speak/type is the first step to take instead of starting a crusade to end rodeo.


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Then what, in particular, makes rodeo sooo much worse than other events:? ?


 
I didnt say other discplines werent dangerous, again I will quote myself that I have had enough falls whilst doing showjumping to know its dangerous, but we are not talking about showjumping. I just simply expressed an opinion on rodeo that I feel that wether its a legal event or a backstreet one it think that the whole idea of it is cruel. And before theres a whole stampede of comments against that its my opinion.. am not going to change my mind, and iam not trying to turn anyone against it!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Derry girl*
> _*...*And I didnt make any claims or having an extensive knowledge of rodeo, I clearly said that I havent witnessed one, Iam going by what I see and read on the internet..._


And you expect to be taken seriously?


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

themacpack said:


> And you expect to be taken seriously?


 
Did you not bother to read what else I wrote? Dear lord, what ever happened to freedom of speech! I simply expressed an opinion. Have you never seen a video, read a book, listened to anothers point.. and had an opinion?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is the problem though Derry Girl, you see one video, one poor showing of what 5 or 10 minutes of rodeo, at most, and come here declaring that rodeo is cruel, without understanding anything of the skill, passion or history that is behind it.

What the people here are saying is that you actually need to understand a lot more before you condemn the whole sport, because what you are saying by your sweeping statement is that all barrel racers, bronc riders, all the ropers etc are all cruel.

Hey how about those guys, and gals, who are mad enough to compete in the wild mare milking event?

It is simply unfair to class a whole diverse sport as cruel on the basis of one little clip. Watch the clip I posted about show jumping, would you like a western rider to condemn the whole of English riding on that one video?


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> It is simply unfair to class a whole diverse sport as cruel on the basis of one little clip. Watch the clip I posted about show jumping, would you like a western rider to condemn the whole of English riding on that one video?


 
Aw am not doubting that there are some crap english style riders out there. But like I say its just my opinion which everyones entitled to, If you hated english riding am not going to try and talk you down, that would be just your opinion, and yes iv only seen videos of this discipline so thats what i have to base my opinion on. So I think its a bit narrow-minded to make out that if your not an expert on the subject your not to start a thread. the whole idea of this site is for people to discuss topics on a civil level, not for some members to get personal because they're a bit miffed at what i said. If you live in a democracy you have to accept other people have their say to.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Without a doubt everyone is entitled to their own opinion, no worries there, all I was trying to do was to point out that you are posting on a board which is probably above 90% American based, so you are talking to an audience that actually knows a lot more about rodeo, but you _seem_ unwilling to see any other view than the video clips you have seen.

It is like an American coming to Ireland and walking into a pub and shouting Guinness Sucks, I would imagine there would be many locals who would disagree with them:wink:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

No one is saying that you aren't entitled to your opinion - what is being said, and clearly not heard, is that you would do yourself a service by making sure your opinion is an INFORMED one, which - at this point - it is not.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

This is how ridiculous it is for people to fall for the twisted, edited, crafty commentated videos by SHARK:

Say I wanted to ban driving. Yes, I mean automobile driving. I don't care if it's necessary for people to drive. Personally I'd like to see everybody riding horses. There'd be more demand for horses, and the price would go up. I could sell horses for lots of $$ and also I could charge a premium for shoeing. I'd be rich! So what I'd do is start a campaign. I'd present it as though I was looking out for the welfare of people. I'd gather up some Graphic videos and pics of people getting cut in half and little kids dying from a car crash. I'd add some pics of some dogs that got run over by cars too. Cause people are always soft-hearted about puppy dogs. 

And guess what........There would be a certain number of people that would jump on the bandwagon. They'd join me and post their own videos and protest and harass drivers. It might grow and even threaten the automobile industry. Even if I didn't get driving banned, I'd sway some people's opinion and my industry would benefit financially. Money money money!

Sorry guys I drank too much coffee today


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

You have seen one, ONE, video. You have no experience in rodeo. We have every right to challenge and disprove your comments. 


But if you want to sound like a well educated, rational individual instead of an ignorant assuming radical persons I would stop with the generalization.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> It is like an American coming to Ireland and walking into a pub and shouting Guinness Sucks, I would imagine there would be many locals who would disagree with them:wink:


 
I actually hate guinness.. pochin is much nicer lol


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Derry girl said:


> I actually hate guinness..


I would of bet the farm on you saying that:wink:


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

its true though, had a bita home brewed pochin on new years eve.. good way to start the year haha... its so nice to have a bita light hearted conversation! :wink:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Derry girl said:


> ...But like I say its just my opinion which everyones entitled to...


My Mom used to say that. I told her everyone HAS an opinion, but not everyone is ENTITLED to one. Before one is entitled to an opinion, one needs to KNOW something about the subject. While it is legal for me to have opinions on brain surgery, I don't consider myself to be entitled to an opinion on it.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Derry girl said:


> Did you not bother to read what else I wrote? Dear lord, what ever happened to freedom of speech! I simply expressed an opinion. Have you never seen a video, read a book, listened to anothers point.. and had an opinion?


First, you have no freedom of speech on the internet. It is a private forum and anything you say can be changed, deleted, or you can be banned.

Second, having the ability to say what's on your mind DOES NOT insulate you from criticism from others who find your opinion to be based on falsehoods or find it to be derogatory or defamatory.

It's called being an adult. Try it sometime.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Derry girl said:


> If you live in a democracy


We don't live in a democracy in the US. We live in a republic. Huge difference.




Derry girl said:


> you have to accept other people have their say to.


No one has to accept anything you say about rodeo or anything else when your statements are based on lies.

And if what you say is false enough to rise to the legal level of slander or libel, guess what, you can be silenced by the courts.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't hate rodeo but I do hate illogical arguments.

"Rodeo animals are expensive!" It's all relative to how much money the owner has. Obviously if they couldn't afford to be in rodeo they wouldn't be.

"But this is their livelihood!" No one is forcing them to be in the rodeo business. 

You make these kind of arguments and then you wonder why people aren't convinced? The ONLY valid argument to made for rodeo is that horses are also hurt in other sports.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I don't hate rodeo but I do hate illogical arguments.
> 
> "Rodeo animals are expensive!" It's all relative to how much money the owner has. Obviously if they couldn't afford to be in rodeo they wouldn't be.


There is nothing illogical about that, rodeo animals are athletes and attract a premium, what people are saying is that if rodeo stock gets hurt and can't perform then you can't just pop down to the local auction and buy replacements. There is a value in keeping them performing, and doing so at the highest level.

Whatever anyone may think people do not want to pay their hard earned cash to sit and watch skinny lame beat up stock, the joy is watching well cared for fit animals and the athletes that ride them.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> ...Whatever anyone may think people do not want to pay their hard earned cash to sit and watch skinny lame beat up stock, the joy is watching well cared for fit animals and the athletes that ride them.


Indeed! If the stock can't challenge the riders, then who would want to watch it?

Would anyone pay to see top rodeo riders try to stay on my 13 hand BLM mustang? I think not...replace my 4'11" daughter-in-law with a 6'2" 200 lb rodeo champ, and who would pay to see if the rider could stay on for 8 seconds?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> ...The ONLY valid argument to made for rodeo is that horses are also hurt in other sports.


Actually, horses are not hurt often in rodeo ("_Out of 17,743 animals, only 38 showed injuries__" - _and that was total animals...horses would probably be below average for all stock_)_. When they are, it is by accident, and accidents can happen in a corral. THAT is the point. 

The average rodeo horse has a better life and better care than most recreational horses. If rodeo is too cruel, then so are most pleasure riders...but then who would own and feed and care for horses?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

mildot said:


> First, you have no freedom of speech on the internet. It is a private forum and anything you say can be changed, deleted, or you can be banned.
> 
> Second, having the ability to say what's on your mind DOES NOT insulate you from criticism from others who find your opinion to be based on falsehoods or find it to be derogatory or defamatory.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

Derry girl said:


> Iam great supporter in the fact that everyones intitled to their own opinion and rightly so, so I fully appericate everyones comments and Iam not going to say that anyone is right or wrong. This thread is my own personal opinion. I am from Ireland and I have never witnessed a rodeo and to be honest I dont really want to, whether they follow strict rules or not, Its just not my thing. Yes the video I watched was on youtube and Iam sure everyone of you have watched a video on youtube and have had an opinion afterwards and my opinion was that it was sick!
> The video was posted by "Show Animals Respect and Kindness Foundation" And was at the Cheyenne Frontier Days Rodeo USA 2011... Entertainers who performed at the cruel and deadly Cheyenne Frontier Days Rodeo include Taylor Swift, Kellie Pickler, Kenny Chesney and 3 Doors Down, sponsors for this legal event were Coca-Cola, Dodge automobiles, Bank of the West, and Southwest Airlines... All this information was on a flyer on the internet from the Cheyenne Rodeo assocation.


Did it say it was this years? I am 2 hours away from that competition site and have heard NOTHING of that happening. I would find that surprising to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

Nuala said:


> Did it say it was this years? I am 2 hours away from that competition site and have heard NOTHING of that happening. I would find that surprising to be perfectly honest.


Yes it clearly says the Cheyenne Frontier Days Rodeo USA 2011. Im not really sure what you want me to say. The video clearly shows a horse getting attacked, the rider nearly crushed and then another clip where foals have to compete in a race to get to their mother, and just to whoever wrote it before, it wasnt me that said the foals were running for the mares milk, it was the commentator, making out that the owners had let them miss a feed.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

"CHEYENNE -- A horse in the rookie saddle bronc event at the Cheyenne Frontier Days Rodeo died Sunday because of a back injury.

According to the day sheet from Sunday's rodeo, the horse named Check Mate suffered the injury during the rookie saddle bronc ride by Luke Morgan of Weatherford, Texas.

The horse was around 4 years old.

"The rookie bronc injured in the performance was sedated in the arena and removed by animal ambulance," said CFD media director Bob Budd as he read from a prepared news statement. "After being brought out of sedation, the horse was determined by a licensed veterinarian to have an injury to the back and was euthanized by authority of the owner."​Horse dies at Cheyenne Frontier Days - Wyoming Tribune Eagle Online

Rodeo Horse Dies After Saddle Bronc Event - Denver News Story - KMGH Denver

I haven't found any accounts of a horse being attacked at the 2011 CFD.


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

Thats offal, but its a different horse, the horse in the video I saw was called strawberry fudge. Now its competley up to you if you want to watch the video, but can I just warn you, it is horrible, the horse had its guts ripped out. I felt sick afterwards. So am just warning you if you have a weak stomach..


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> But are you for or against?? that is the question.
> 
> Coming from the UK I hadn't seen a real rodeo until we went to the USA on holiday, and I was actually very interested in how the stock behaved, Even the little calves that were being used for the tie down roping, once they were released they just jumped up and trotted off to the exit gate, looking as calm and relaxed as anything.
> 
> ...


I am for the rodeo


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Derry girl said:


> Thats offal, but its a different horse, the horse in the video I saw was called strawberry fudge. Now its competley up to you if you want to watch the video, but can I just warn you, it is horrible, the horse had its guts ripped out. I felt sick afterwards. So am just warning you if you have a weak stomach..


Sorry just can't help it..................

Yes if it had its guts hanging out that would indeed be offal!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

This is the picture of “Strawberry Fudge”...does anyone really think either the rodeo or rider WANTED that to happen?

Anyone ever have a horse rear and fall over? I haven't, but I've met several who have. It can happen when riding...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I don't hate rodeo but I do hate illogical arguments.
> 
> "Rodeo animals are expensive!" It's all relative to how much money the owner has. Obviously if they couldn't afford to be in rodeo they wouldn't be.
> 
> ...


Actually it is an argument.
Rodeo is a business, just like any other business. It is not good business to abuse your equipment, if your constantly repairing or replacing equipment your not making much money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

First off I must say that I agree with everyone else. Even the "broncs" are way too valuable to the rodeo to be just put in danger. Yes, bad things can and do happen. But that is the nature of it and rarely occurs. Some things I don't like about rodeo...the so called "wild horse race" I think is just ridiculous....but that does not mean I hate the entire rodeo for it. 

But, I believe I know the video of the foals you are talking about. They were young foals being separated from and being raced back to their mothers. The thing said it was for Cheyenne 2010 but never saw anything in the video that pointed that out....so, it could have been some two bit rodeo doing something illegal and it got pointed at Cheyenne...who knows unless you were there in person????


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

My understanding is that during the time that the Cheyenne rodeo is going on there is another 'rodeo' held nearby that is not sanctioned. That rodeo doesn't allow cameras/videos & for a good reason. They know they are doing stuff that the real rodeos don't condone. Pro rodeo people don't go to those rodeos.
Sure, there are videos of bad stuff but it is not the norm.
I've also seen, in videos & in person, people petting the rodeo stock in the pens & those animals sure don't look stressed. My new horse used to get more stressed when I asked her to walk _near_ arena corners than most rodeo animals I have seen.
Banning rodeos would stop the gathering of fit men in tight wranglers!!! That would be a sad day indeed.


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

lilbit11011 said:


> But, I believe I know the video of the foals you are talking about. They were young foals being separated from and being raced back to their mothers. The thing said it was for Cheyenne 2010 but never saw anything in the video that pointed that out....so, it could have been some two bit rodeo doing something illegal and it got pointed at Cheyenne...who knows unless you were there in person????


Nope I wasnt there, I just commented on the video. There are several of them, Got one on a website about rodeos aswell, it had 2011 on the tag, but I dont know maybe it was 2010. I dont think thats while important, it was more what was actually happening that I didnt agree with, And for whoever posted it earlier, I didnt make any comment about the condition of the foals, they all looked lovely! but I just thought that this contest would have been very destressing for any foal, like there only babies, they dont know whats going on. I remember working in a stud yard a few years back and a foal got seperated from its mother and ended up in the next field, literally 3ft from her and it tried to jump over the fence and ended up smashing through it, it was in a really bad way for about 2/3days so I just think that making a bunch of young looking foals race to there mothers would have been very distressing, and one of them ran straight into the track fence and could have broke its neck. I dont see how someone could enjoy watching something like that


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

natisha said:


> Banning rodeos would stop the gathering of fit men in tight wranglers!!! That would be a sad day indeed.


And cowboy hats, tight jeans and cowboy hats, oh my, I need to go for a walk out in the snow I think


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

[QUOTE)
Banning rodeos would stop the gathering of fit men in tight wranglers!!! That would be a sad day indeed.[/QUOTE]

I could maybe agree with that lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It would be a sad day when rodeo is banned. I don't want the world to be that safe and careful and clean and predictable. And them jeans . . . .


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

Let's all just agree that accidents happen in ALL HORSE SPORTS regardless of country or what ever. Yes, there are cruel people out there who abuse horses and other animals....but not everyone. I have worked with several rescue animals and know first hand (as I am sure lots of your guys on here do as well). 

I do have to say that those "animal welfare" groups like SHARK and PETA are a laughing joke. I do agree that they over dramatize so many things and then don't even give a toot about real issues. They twist and manipulate people to get monetary donations and support of other kinds. It's sick and wrong.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> It would be a sad day when rodeo is banned. I don't want the world to be that safe and careful and clean and predictable. And them jeans . . . .


Soylent Green


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

So I just found the video that started this whole thread. I watched it first with the sound off, because the commentary SHARK puts with their videos infuriate me. They are mostly assumptions if even that. They like to tell their own story to fit their agenda. Then I watched it with the commentary....sigh...

First of all the horse was not "gutted"...he was stuck yes, but not gutted. I expected blood and guts everywhere. The commentary claimed that the pickup man aggravated the bull by roping him...whatever...he was doing his job. Then the bull fighter was bad mouthed for hitting the horse with his hat...that was accident, he was trying to throw it at the bull, the horse flung his head up at the same time.

There was a link to the email that was sent to SHARK from the High School Rodeo ***.in response to the accident. He explained that the horse was treated for his injuries but unfortunately he was not making progress and the owner decided to have him put him down. Accidents do happen, I find it funny that people want ban rodeo on so few incidents .00052% where as 30% of all racehorses acquire injuries in their career.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

you cannot beat a good man in some wranglers

you say you saw a horse being attacked and gored by a bull... then you say it was strawberry fudge...strawberry fudge was a bron not a pickup horse and would not be anywhere near a bull. therefor its pretty impossible for strawberry to have been attacked and gored

strawberry fudge died in the middle of her event which is broncs.... you mixing things up and none of it lines up so how can anybody take you seriously when your facts are constantly changing....?


Pro Rodeos guides on how they treat their stock
http://prorodeo.com/animal_welfare.aspx


PBRs guides on animal welfare.
Professional Bull Riders - Animal Welfare
PBRs stock contractors
Professional Bull Riders - Stock Contractors

http://classicrodeo.net/humane.htm
http://www.greeleystampede.org/animal-welfare
does that look like the work of cruel people who dont care about the animals and couldnt care less whether they get hurt? 

these are just a few examples of hundreds of rodeo circuits, contractors, etc. 
DO MORE RESEARCH
Im not trying to burst your bubble but to be blunt you cant base an opinion on something you have NO experience with. if you havnt competed in it seen (with your own eyes at an event and not online) how can you judge? how can you make an informed decision about it?


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

I actually went online to look things up and got so angry I made a profile just to tell them! LOL.... anyway seriously people who think that smacking a horse is abuse.... watch them in the wild, when the underdog does something to an alpha what happens; oh the get kicked the crap out of. Let me tell you when my horse gets out of line and i give him a smack, my hand doesn't hold anything on a kick. It is ridiculous when people don't realize how sturdy and massive horses are. I may be taking this personally though because I was accused of "abusing" Copper once when I smacked him in the shoulder.... I was irrate.... mostly because he is my life and I would die if I didn't have him. 

Also on a video I watched there were pictures of abuse in the rodeo... it was of a horse being broke! Seriously come on. Oh and I like how when a horse falls after bucking around somehow we are abusing it!

Urg... I'm all worked up now!


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

Obviously people can't make vidoes on things they don't know anything about either case and point: SHARK and PETA!

The ones about babies being abused really got me too... please explain to me how that is abuse?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> I've seen the video you are talking about. I see nothing wrong with the foal race, there was a minor accident but did you also see how well the mares and foals were conditioned and taken care of. I also believe that they were not STARVED to make them run like that, they were just running to their mammas. Did you also notice how little of a distance those foals had to run, NOT VERY FAR! It wasn't like they were making them run a mile to the mares! These were highly trained professionals and those foals were probably worth a pretty penny.]QUOTE
> 
> Back in the day that's how it was decided which horses to train as race horses, they were called milk races.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Kind of jumping in late here...but here's my $0.02.

Rodeo is not my cup of tea. However, saying that it's all cruel is painting with too wide a brush. As has been said...there are injuries, accidents, and yes, abuse, in every discipline. Some are more dangerous than others, but IMHO rodeo is no more dangerous than some of the obstacles encountered in cross country (anyone ever watch Thrills n' Spills? Those horses wipe out HARD!). And what about the injuries seen in racing and steeplechase? While I have honestly seen many, many rodeo "disaster" videos, I'd be much more inclined to be opposed to something like steeplechase! Or what about all the abuse with the big lick TWH shows? There's some pretty insane stuff there too.

Abuse isn't something found in disciplines - it's found in PEOPLE. Abusive people are everywhere. And you can't say that one group of people are more inclined to abuse than others, because when it comes down to it, some disciplines just seem to hide their dirty laundry better than others is all. It's all about the attention and coverage an issue in a discipline receives...some just get zeroed in on more than others.

But I do understand why the OP would be inclined to feel the way she does. That kind of stuff is hard to watch and it's easy to feel angry and against the discipline when you see that.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> And cowboy hats, tight jeans and cowboy hats, oh my, I need to go for a walk out in the snow I think


This is why in my younger years, I insisted on sitting behind the chutes. My dad never understood why when there were much better views of the actual rodeo elsewhere...:lol:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

MH i convinced my dad to let me help and be n EMT by the chutes just for that reason! got to talk to ALL the boys! ha by far in my top ten best nights!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You know something funny, I actually had the chance to watch the entire NFR this year and I bet there was half of the bronc riders that were scratching and petting on the broncs just before they were turned out to buck.

Yep, that's cruel :wink:.


----------



## Scott7016 (Jan 2, 2012)

I find this kind of ironic. I had a good friend and english trainer years ago that was here on a work visa from Ireland.He and I worked at a stable near my house. He always laughed and said Irish horses were much smarter cause they ate all the dumb ones.

Being of direct Irish decent, I mean no disrespect.:wink:

He and I witnessed one of the worst horse crashes at a cross country event I'd ever known of before the internet. The horse had to be euthenized. Bad things happen in every activity you can imagine. Don't jump to banning as a knee jerk reaction. I've been a rodeo fan all my life and never witnessed anything like seen on some of these videos.

Now to get back on topic......Yes..I was there because 90% of the riders were female, and I asked him to hold my hat as I gave the pretty lass a ride back to the stable on my grey gelding.  So ladies...Don't think it's a secret.:lol:


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

oh giveit up! how often does that actually happen?? i have never seen it. just cause it happened at one rodeo, how about horse racing should that be band? i mean look at all the greatly bred horses that get screwed up and have to be put down because of injury. or maybe your sould not be allowed to let your horse outta the barn because something might happen. i guess we should judt dtop owning horses because you would hate for anything to happen!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Actually it is an argument.
> Rodeo is a business, just like any other business. It is not good business to abuse your equipment,


These days it's more economical to buy a new TV instead of getting your old one fixed. The same can be true of horses. I read somewhere that rodeo is the second biggest contributor to slaughter after racing. It all depends on the culture of the sport, not how much the horses are actually worth.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> These days it's more economical to buy a new TV instead of getting your old one fixed. The same can be true of horses. I read somewhere that rodeo is the second biggest contributor to slaughter after racing. It all depends on the culture of the sport, not how much the horses are actually worth.



I am not sure where you read that and I can't dispute it because I don't know the numbers. 

But I will say the people I know that breed bucking horses, if they don't make bucking horses, they have several strings depending on what kind of rodeo they are going to, will make them into pickup or rope horses. I realize that won't cover all them that don't make the cut but it is probably much less than the racing industry.

They probably won't make your normal backyard kind of horse that the wife and kids can ride, but I have ridden a few for ranch horses and we own one.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Also, there are many different levels of bucking stock. Not all bucking stock is PRCA, NFR quality. Those that don't buck hard or good enough for that are often used for high school rodeos, little britches, and college team practice.

My brother actually traded for a horse from Robert Etbauer. Brother rode one in the feedlot that would buck hard and wouldn't get over it, Robert had one that didn't buck hard enough for the college practice team so they just traded off. The one that Brother ended up with made a very nice roping horse.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

mildot said:


> You're probably right about that.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's a cheap shot against Eric Lamaze, then it is totally uncalled for. Otherwise, it's a generalization that doesn't help any argument.


It had nothing to do with Eric Lamaze. He had NO control over the mater. I was simply stating that unfortunate things happen I was heartbroken over that mater but it was the most publicized recent event. I have nothing against Eric Lamaze or the jumping, heck I trained in it for 4 years.

MH & Golden - I think thats where the phrase Cowboy Butts drive me nuts is suppose to be inserted...lol


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

i hate rodeos. i went to enough that i hated and i gave up on supporting them. i dont necessarily consider them any more cruel than any other animal-based competition. I'm an equal opportunity hater.


----------



## Cheydako (Jan 6, 2012)

I go to rodeos occasionally. Mainly just to watch the barrel racing. I don't particularly like the fact that there are animals that get hurt, but I have seen them take very good care of the ones that do. Plus, people that participate in rodeos have just as much of a chance or more of being injured. I just don't get why people ride on bucking bulls or horses to get thrown off and break their necks (or worse). It doesn't sound like something fun to do to me. But they like it, and I guess so do the people watching.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Nuala said:


> MH & Golden - I think thats where the phrase Cowboy Butts drive me nuts is suppose to be inserted...lol


*sniggers*


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I had to stop reading a page 5 because I just finished writing a debate case for my team and I'm out for blood right now....I have to say I don't even know what I can say at this point.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Let me guess, it was this video you saw.





 
as you can see the horse was fine.....I would be willing to bet my own life that he did not suffer ANY injuries from this mishap NO MATTER WHAT THE VIDEO SAYS!

I CAN NOT STAND THE PEOPLE BEHIND ALL OF THESE VIDEOS, they are all tree hugging IDIOTS! If you have a problem with Rodeo LOOK THE OTHER WAY !


----------



## Scott7016 (Jan 2, 2012)

You know, I at some point I want to say "and how do you live with yourself". ANYBODY that responded to this should ask themselves what part of straping a saddle on a horse, shoving something in his mouth, piling your lazy lard butt on his back, and forceing him to comply to tote you around for hours do you actually think he enjoys ?! Why are you even here complaining about someone elses' mistreatment of animals?

These people need to realize there is a point to say "that's just a little over the top" . That however does go both ways, but it none of my business to tell you how to live. I have yet to see anything purposely done in rodeo to torture an animal.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Figured I'll jump in here. I saw the video of Strawberry Fudge just a few days ago. It was heartbreaking and made me mad. However, I did try to have a clear head about the situation. Regardless, that was NOT what they wanted to happen. It was supposed to be a ride like all the ones before them. I've been against certain rodeo activities since I was little. I always hated the calf roping. I just figure I would hate being thrown to the ground so hard I had the breath knocked out of me and then being tied up. Not fond of team roping either. However, I will watch barrel racing, cutting, team penning, and the likes. I don't support bronc riding. I don't mind bull riding as much because the bull has a much better chance of wreaking havoc for it's own cause. Though I knew a bull rider who was scared of horses. No kidding. He came to work at a riding stables I frequented and he had to be put on the dead head kid horses. He said it was because in the chutes if a bull leans on you, it's a lot of fat that goes around your leg. With a bronc it's also muscle and can easily break your leg. He said the bronc guys were nuts. :roll: Go figure.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

That bull rider was feeding you a line of BS (go figure). Those bulls don't have much fat on them and they weigh 1500-2000 lbs. If they lean on your leg it WILL hurt. I've also never known many bull riders that were scared of anything. They may not be very smart but they aren't scared. I think you knew a guy that had once ridden a bull rather than a bullrider.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

you know what I find funny about all of this? 

The OP is using youtube as a valid source for school. I don't know about you, but if I sourced youtube on my paper I would get a big fat F. In my collage class if you source youtube they will fail you for the whole class. What to know why? because it's full of BS. 

I can't stand it when people judge what they don't know. This OP will probably tell you that all bully dogs are evil. This OP probably isn't even ut of middle school. I don't know of many adults that call evil on some thing they have never seen.


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> The OP is using youtube as a valid source for school.
> This OP will probably tell you that all bully dogs are evil. This OP probably isn't even ut of middle school. I don't know of many adults that call evil on some thing they have never seen.


Right firstly am not in school, I left school quite a while ago, I dont really get what you mean by the 'bully dogs' and just because I havent seen something infront of me does that mean I cant have an opinion?? Am pretty sure youv watched a video/seen a photo/read an article ..and had an opinion.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Bully dogs usually means pit bulls or one of the bully breeds.


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

Awrite, well am not going to say all of the 'bully' type dogs should be locked up but unfortunatley they have a terrible reputation in this part of the world, always on the news about people getting attacked .. but any dog could do that, no animal is born bad its the people who raise them to be bad that let them attack people, and other animals in a arranged fights and badger/fox bateing that should be prosecuted!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Derry girl said:


> Right firstly am not in school, I left school quite a while ago, I dont really get what you mean by the 'bully dogs' and just because I havent seen something infront of me does that mean I cant have an opinion?? Am pretty sure youv watched a video/seen a photo/read an article ..and had an opinion.


Bully dog = pit bull, bull dog, the list goes on.

Yeah I have opinions on things that I've seen, things I've done REAL resurch on. Not some thing that I saw on an already know to be full of SH!T page on youboob.

The video you saw was by SHARK. There know for there stupid videos. There just as bad as PITA, if not worse.

When you go to a real rodeo, then you can come back and give an opinion. Since you've never been to a real one, right now your argument is laughable. Your not the first to come here boo hooing about that video.


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> right now your argument is laughable. Your not the first to come here boo hooing about that video.


I really dont think some poor horse getting injured is laughable, and am not 'boo hooing' as you so eloquently put it.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Derry girl said:


> I really dont think some poor horse getting injured is laughable, and am not 'boo hooing' as you so eloquently put it.


Thats not what I'm talking about, what I am talking about is that you say rodeo is bad. When you know nothing about it.

Yes a horse got hurt, yes it was sad, but thats not real rodeo. You make it sound like people that go to rodeo enjoy hurting animals.

I shale say it again even though your not even going to get it. YOU'VE NEVER BEEN TO A RAL RODEO, YOU ARE FORMING AN OPINION ON A YOUTUBE VIDEO! IT IS VERY LAUGHABLE!


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> You make it sound like people that go to rodeo enjoy hurting animals.
> 
> I shale say it again even though your not even going to get it. YOU'VE NEVER BEEN TO A RAL RODEO, YOU ARE FORMING AN OPINION ON A YOUTUBE VIDEO! IT IS VERY LAUGHABLE!



I never said that people that go to rodeos enjoy hurting animals, thats a fairly childish thing to say.

And I know Iv never been to a 'ral' (real?) rodeo, I never said I had, I just said that I saw a couple of harsh videos from legal events and thought, my god, thats brutal. But thats my opinion, everyones going to have their say, and thats great, thats the great thing about freedom of speech, everyone can say their thoughts, so I think we should just leave it at that.. 
you never know, maybe we'll agree on something on some other thread :wink:


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Derry girl said:


> I never said that people that go to rodeos enjoy hurting animals, thats a fairly childish thing to say.
> 
> And I know Iv never been to a 'ral' (real?) rodeo, I never said I had, I just said that I saw a couple of harsh videos from legal events and thought, my god, thats brutal. But thats my opinion, everyones going to have their say, and thats great, thats the great thing about freedom of speech, everyone can say their thoughts, so I think we should just leave it at that..
> you never know, maybe we'll agree on something on some other thread :wink:


Yes I ment real sorry. I have nothing agains you, and will probably agree with you some where else, but to forming an opinion on some thing you've never really seen is silly.

What happend was sad. Did they want it to happen? No, do they want it to happen again? No. Does SHARK post videos full of lies and B.S.? Yes. 

There is some really nasty things that happen in every sport. look at racing. Horses are broke and running before there 2 years old. Most of them break down before they're 10 some dont even make it to 5.

In jumping horses could trip and land on the jump, or land on there rider. 

If you want to see scary look at some barrel racing gone wrong vids.

Saddle breds have there tails cut and set to they hold them up.

Paso's have there tails just so they hold them in a "J" shape.

WP horses are getting beter, but a lot still drag there noes in the dirt. I've seen some at shows with there heads tied to the rafters so they will be to tired to hold it up. There tails are also cute or numed so the wont swing them.

Some arabs what some thing stuck up there butts (I don't remember what) so there butt burns so they hold their tail up.

I could go on all day.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

MHs - Arabs use ginger on/in/around the anus I beleive.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> MHs - Arabs use ginger on/in/around the anus I beleive.


 
Ah yes, thats what it was. Thanks.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Derry girl said:


> Awrite, well am not going to say all of the 'bully' type dogs should be locked up but unfortunatley they have a terrible reputation in this part of the world, always on the news about people getting attacked .. but any dog could do that, no animal is born bad its the people who raise them to be bad that let them attack people, and other animals in a arranged fights and badger/fox bateing that should be prosecuted!


I disagree somewhat on that. 

I'll use pit bulls as an example. They are bred to latch on to something until it dies. Plain and simple. That's what they do. But how many times do people have to see little kid's faces torn off before we accept the fact that pit bulls are programmed to catch until it quits wiggling. Any dog can attack, but pits are bred to be the best at it. I don't think they should necessarily be banned or killed. They shouldn't be in town where children are riding bikes, screaming, and running because that triggers the instinct to catch. I won't have one, I hate them but they're good at catching something by the throat or head

sorry that's off-topic


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

To the OP - You keep backtracking. You say you want an end to rodeo. All your points as to why it should end have been refuted. Here's my next question: Do you believe rodeo should be ended, or don't you?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> I disagree somewhat on that.
> 
> I'll use pit bulls as an example. They are bred to latch on to something until it dies. Plain and simple. That's what they do. But how many times do people have to see little kid's faces torn off before we accept the fact that pit bulls are programmed to catch until it quits wiggling. Any dog can attack, but pits are bred to be the best at it. I don't think they should necessarily be banned or killed. They shouldn't be in town where children are riding bikes, screaming, and running because that triggers the instinct to catch. I won't have one, I hate them but they're good at catching something by the throat or head
> 
> sorry that's off-topic


 
You obviously know nothing about the breed.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

fftopic: We don't need another argument to start on this thread......


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> fftopic: We don't need another argument to start on this thread......


ok but that argument could of been a doozy


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> ok but that argument could of been a doozy


 
Yeah I think that one could be fun, and go one all night. 

BTW Sorrel, the OP hasen't posted on this in a while.


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

ok i just have to say about the video, it bugs me that they are saying the guy threw his hat at the horse to be mean, he was trying to help you could totally see it was an accident!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

There was a jumper that died recently in the ring. Ban jumping!
There have been horses who have died right on the tack. Ban racing!
There have been horses who have died in all disciplines at shows, in events. Ban shows and events!
There have been horses killed by dogs. Wait. We are trying to ban any dog that could bite, so in the meantime, lets pass legislation to make it illegal to keep horses and dogs within fifty feet of each other at all times.
I had a horse trip and break her neck in the pasture one day. Another was struck by lightning. Another ate something that gave her botulism which killed her and her unborn foal. Pastures are not safe. Ban pastures!
Where are we then to keep them because a horse can get cast in his stall and potentially die from it. We MUST ban stalls!
Hmm, now where do we put our horses?
Let's tie them outside the stall! Oh wait. There have been horses who have pulled back in panic and broken their necks. Halters, leadropes, and tying your horse are now banned!
How about trailers? Nope there have also been horse who have died in trailer accidents. They too must be banned for Spirit's safety!
Oh no! Even though I have gift wrapped my horse and taken every precaution to keep my pony safe, he has a tiny cut that might bleed if he moves the wrobg way and tears the skin. I MUST MUST MUST call my vet out immediately. What? My vet has gotten life in prison for euthanizing one or two of the poor horses above and veterinary medicine is a barbaric practice that kills so many defenseless sweet innocent horses? It too has been banned?
Oh my. Run for the hills! Here comes the number one killer of horses. There is no horse alive that can escape life itself. We must stop creating life lest one die.
People don't help either. More often than not, they hurt! Let's ban people too!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

LadyDreamer said:


> There was a jumper that died recently in the ring. Ban jumping!
> There have been horses who have died right on the tack. Ban racing!
> There have been horses who have died in all disciplines at shows, in events. Ban shows and events!
> There have been horses killed by dogs. Wait. We are trying to ban any dog that could bite, so in the meantime, lets pass legislation to make it illegal to keep horses and dogs within fifty feet of each other at all times.
> ...


^^ :clap::rofl:


----------

